# windows 8 library files gone



## wafflegnome (May 16, 2012)

so i downloaded windows 8 and all was well. after about 3 weeks, i cant access any of my documents, photos, videos or music. the files that they would otherwise go under will not work. so pretty much i cant do anything with my files i get the error message:

documents.library.ms is no longer working. this libary can safely be deleted from the computer. forders that have been included will not be affected.

My specs:
64 bit
windows 8 (duh)
pavilion dv6


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The error message seems to be saying that the (Documents) library is not working, but any included folders should be OK. Is that inaccurate? Folders and files are also missing? Or do you not know how to access them w/o using a Library?


----------



## wafflegnome (May 16, 2012)

i cant confirm anything. it will not let me access anything, so i cant say. what i do know is that when i was looking at my pictures through the metro app, i couldnt see my pictures at all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't had much luck with the Metro Apps, including the photo one. Someone with some knowledge will probably drop by and give you better help than I can with Metro. I mostly use the desktop when playing with Windows 8.


----------



## wafflegnome (May 16, 2012)

my problem is more with the inability to access my library folders. i have found a temporary fix by creating a whole new library file, and i figured out how access some of my files, but not all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You should still be able to access all folders and files with Windows Explorer w/o using libraries same as with previous versions of WE. You'll probably have to give specifics for somebody here to help with your problem(s).


----------

